# Oklahoma and New Mexico...COMPLETE! (Pic Heavy)



## gobble157 (Apr 25, 2011)

Another fine set of hunts go into the book of my pursuit to the 49 state slam. 

*The story goes like this….*
*Day One:* One of my best buds and I left on 4/15 to hunt the Black Kettle National Grassland in Oklahoma.  We met in Birmingham, AL, loaded up, and headed to Cheyenne, OK.  Needless to say, we drove all night and arrived at the Black Kettle around 4 am. We got situated and chatted with my NASA engineer buds that hit the Kettle each year around the same time.  I went by myself to unit 71 and then Nick went with one of the NASA engineers to unit 77. I got there early and heard one bird off in the distance and took off after him. Got set up in a small creek bottom and started calling. After 30 minutes I heard the longbeard and a group of hens coming down my way. I really didn’t say much unless the hen started talking. I got her attention and called her down the path until I heard what sounded like a sick box call. After that I heard a truck door close the longbeard walked right out of my life for the day. I then decided to take a little walk to a new unit and sit tight and see what signs I could see.  I got to the new unit and walked in from the east and headed south. I saw a lot of turkey signs and after an hour I heard a longbeard gobble. I instantly got as close as I could and did a little calling. The group of birds moved my way, but stayed right out of shooting distance. I then cutt to my right and the group of birds came just into gun range through some thick stuff. At that point I saw three jakes, a hen, and one longbeard. The longbeard still had his skinny head on and was in the back. I really didn’t know untill they moved out of shooting distance. Guess the jakes were running the show in the Kettle. That wasn’t the last time I’d encounter a group of 5 or more jakes in a group.  After keeping Nick waiting for 2+ hours at my drop off point, I finally made it back to the truck and we set off to the camping area. We set up camp at unit 33 and got all essential items out for the coming days at the Kettle. Once camp was set up Nick and I went to two different spots and tried  to roost some longbeards.

*Day Two:* I went to a spot that I gained access to via an adjacent unit and waited for some birds to gobble. The wind as usual is an issue, so it’s quite difficult to hear one gobble unless you’re really paying close attention between the breaks of gusting winds.  Well, off in the distance I heard one gobble, so I took off and got situated before making any calls. I got within’ 80 yards of a longbeard and waited till fly down to call. After five minutes I heard a few hens start tree yelping and then they all started flying down like a B-52 Stratofortress coming in to land. They were all over! I have never seen so many super- jakes and hens in my whole life. I made a few calls after fly down and the longbeard would gobble, but didn’t commit to my calls. He was wrapped up with a slew of hens and didn’t gobble at anything I threw at him.  I then came out of the woods and picked up Nick at his spot.  After that we went to camp ate some lunch and came up with a game plan for the afternoon.  We drove around and checked out some northern units before coming back to camp and hitting the woods in efforts to roost a few birds. That afternoon Nick stayed in to rest up for the morning hunt. I on the other hand went into the same unit I hunted early that morning and got a lot of gobbling action, but not one longbeard would commit to my calls and come my way. After doing a little bino scouting from the distance I could see why they wouldn’t come in. Around 6pm I saw three longbeards with 10 hens. They went back and forth across this pond strutting for the hens. They continued this until 8:17pm and instantly broke strut and took off to their roosting tree.  At that point I knew exactly where I needed to be early in the am.

*Day Three: *This morning I went back to the spot I was hunting the day before. I got to my spot where I wanted to be and did my own kind of tree hopping. I couldn’t find the right tree to sit up against. Either it wasn’t comfortable enough or my shooting lane wasn’t clear enough. I probably hopped from one tree to the next 4 times…LOL! After all the madness I finally found the tree I felt was right for me that morning. Needless to say, the birds did the opposite and went up this big ridge and headed towards a peninsula of dogwoods. I then backed out and tried my best to circle around and get in front of them. I got to a point I thought would be best to set up and started calling. After 10 minutes I heard a gobble and dominate hen making their way towards me. The hen got louder and louder and I mimicked every call she made. After 10 minutes I saw 8 jakes, 4 hens, and a lonely longbeard. I put the crosshairs on his head and pulled the trigger. That Rio Grande dropped in his tracks and I could finally cross Oklahoma off my US slam. 

*Day Five:* The first morning at Lincoln National Forest in New Mexico was a good one. The previous evening I roosted a bird and marked it on my GPS. I looked it up on Google Earth and figured out a game for the longbeard I heard. I got to my spot and listened for a few minutes before hearing a longbeard fire off only 80 + yards off. I got as close as I could and set up. This spot was a difficult one to set up at since I was on the side of a mountain. I waited till fly down gave a few tree yelps and did a fly down cackle. At that point both Merriam longbeards were tearing it up! Double, and triple gobbling every second or so. I’ve heard Merriams get fired up, but definitely not like this. After 5 minutes they both flew down and worked their way towards me. After 4 more minutes I finally caught glimpse of that white fan strutting up the ridge and my heart nearly came out of my chest. I got absolutely tore up and the first opening shot I had I took it. Yup! Once again, I missed for the fourth time this season. I was so disgusted with myself. I couldn’t believe what just happened. Text book hunt and I couldn’t shoot straight. After getting myself together I left the woods and came back to the ridge later that afternoon. I worked a few more birds and had one at 50 yards, but didn’t have the confidence to pull the trigger. I let him walk and took my chances the very next morning on these birds. I pulled out of the woods and headed back to camp.
*
Day Six:* This day Nick and I called it quits early due to 50 + mph winds. We went back to Ruidoso, NM, had lunch/dinner and hit the sack early since we both were running on fumes.

*Day Seven:* This was our final morning hunt at Lincoln National Forest. It was quite depressing since at this point I thought my only opportunity had come and gone and I wouldn’t see another turkey in NM. Well, I got to my spot I looked at on Google Earth and sat down and waited till first light or first gobble. While waiting I saw three different shooting stars. It’s absolutely amazing when you see one at 7100 feet and it’s completely dark without any light pollution. Those jokers are bright and it seems like you can see one for a longer distance than usual. Any who, after 15 minutes I heard a bird gobble maybe 150 yards away from me. I took off after him and tried to find a good place to setup. I sat down and waited a bit before hearing some hens tree yelp next to him. About that same time a dang Skunk came right down the ridge from me and absolutely freaked me out. I was worried I was going to get sprayed and have to drive across America with my buddy smelling like a dang skunk! Luckily, that joker took a sharp left and went behind me and disappeared off into the distance. At this point the longbeard and hens were on the ground and working away from me. I then got up, took off my vest, and made my way up to where they were. I then said it was do or die and I decided to try my efficient Mohican Sneek method. I got to where I needed to be and tried to drop down in front of the hens and longbeard, when all of a sudden I got busted by another group of hens and longbeards! I didn’t even know there was another flock of turkeys in front of the ones I was going after. At this point I was really down and thinking about when I would return to New Mexico to try and get my longbeard. Welllll, I got back on the ridge and walked it all the way out to where I missed a few days earlier. I didn’t hear squat all the way out and basically called it quits as I walked up the dirt road to where Nick dropped me off. I checked the road for tracks as I made my 2 mile journey to my drop off point. After going past my drop off point I decided to go on up and get to a high point so I could shoot Nick a text message telling him lets hit the road and head on home. Well, after a few texts and phone calls I noticed a black moving object in the distance. I looked with my binos and really couldn’t make out the turkey. I then backed out and dropped into the bottom where they were headed. I waited for 30 minutes and never saw those turkeys.  I got out my slate call and tried calling, but was unsuccessful. I got up and headed back to my vest and texted Nick to meet me in the same area I missed my turkey a few days earlier. On my way out the ridge I gave it one more shot and did some aggressive calling from the top ridge three or four times. On the fourth run of aggressive yelping and cuts I heard a turkey gobble. I had an idea where he was so I ran down the mountain to a flat area in this draw and setup. After getting situated and my gun up I made two more calls with my mouth and he had already cut the distance in half and was literally in my lap. Two minutes later I see this beautiful white fan coming over this little ridge and down towards me. He strutted all the way into my 10 ga. I pulled the trigger and he instantly flopped. That’s what I call coming down to the last seconds of a hunt. I thanked the Good Lord and made my way out of the forest. I can now scratch New Mexico of my US Slam!

By far, this was an awesome trip. I have never seen such gorgeous terrain like that in New Mexico. I probably walked 16 miles, but it was totally worth it. All in all, I’m quite happy with 2011. I lost a lot in the previous year, but all a man needed was some good ole’ turkey hunting therapy. Check out the pictures attached and I’m sure Nick can attach a few if he wants to. I hope everyone had a safe and blessed season. 

David 


First round of pics are from the Black Kettle National Grassland in Oklahoma near the city of Reydon. Enjoy!


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Lincoln National Forest - New Mexico Pictures*

We stayed in Ruidoso, NM. Nice area and beautiful terrain. Hope you enjoy the pics. Nick can post some pics of the mule deer and elk he captured on camera. Pretty impressive if I must say.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toddmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome. This 49 state slam quest is great. I am thinking this is something I would like. How many states do u have left?


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats! Great story, great pics!


----------



## Trizey (Apr 25, 2011)

Atta boy David!  Way to get it done!

I'd sure like to try that NM hunt.


----------



## moyehow (Apr 25, 2011)

sounded like a great adventure.  Congrats!


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 25, 2011)

Very very nice, David!!!  Congrats on a great week of hunting.  Sounds like a test of endurance and willpower for sure.  Well done!!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 25, 2011)

Trizey said:


> Atta boy David!  Way to get it done!
> 
> I'd sure like to try that NM hunt.



X2 New Mexico looks fun!  Good Job David, congrats on two more states off the list!


----------



## billy673 (Apr 25, 2011)

that is 'AWESOME'


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 25, 2011)

WTG David! Those are some great pictures. Congrats on scratching 2 more states off your list. How many more before you are done?


----------



## Nitro (Apr 25, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 25, 2011)

I enjoyed the pictures.  

Congrats on the turkeys.


----------



## CassGA (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are the pics I got of elk and muleys that you requested from New Mexico


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those are some cool pics Nick!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 25, 2011)

You're a killing machine David. I always admire how you travel all over the country killing these public land gobblers !!!!!!!!


----------



## Covehnter (Apr 25, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats on checking off a couple more!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats, I elk hunt in Chama,NM. Its a beautiful place


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> WTG David! Those are some great pictures. Congrats on scratching 2 more states off your list. How many more before you are done?



I have the northeast left and then all states west of NM, then I'll be done with my US Slam. I'm hoping to have it done before I turn 35. High hopes, but I'm thinking things will come together in the coming years.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

BASS1FUN said:


> Congrats, I elk hunt in Chama,NM. Its a beautiful place



Yes, NM has some of the prettiest country I've ever seen. Absolutely stunning when you're on top of one of those ridges. 

One of the pics above is of an Elk rub. I've never seen anything like that in my life! Freaking huge!


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hawken2222 said:


> X2 New Mexico looks fun!  Good Job David, congrats on two more states off the list!



If you boys ever go out that way I know exactly the place to go. Loads of turkeys and absolutley stunning scenery. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> You're a killing machine David. I always admire how you travel all over the country killing these public land gobblers !!!!!!!!



Thanks Jody! 

Did you find those Morels recently? Looks like some big tasty ones!


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

CassGA said:


> Here are the pics I got of elk and muleys that you requested from New Mexico



Nick, 

Those are some great pics for sure. I really didn't see them thoroughly when I looked at your camera. Maybe we should put in for an Elk or Muley tag. Would be fun for dang sure! Until next year, lets smash some GA longbeards.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 26, 2011)

rutandstrut said:


> Congrats! Great story, great pics!



Ditto - right on and congrats!


----------



## wmahunter (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful pics and interesting story.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 26, 2011)

gobble157 said:


> Did you find those Morels recently? Looks like some big tasty ones!



Yeah, about a month ago right here in Morgan County!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 26, 2011)

Very, very, very impressive. Congrats!


----------



## trkyburns (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome hunt.  Thanks for sharing and congrats to you both!


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah, about a month ago right here in Morgan County!



When I hunt in SE Ohio you can find them all over the place. There was one guy I hunted with often during turkey season and when we were chasing longbeards half the time we were hunting turkeys and the rest was hunting morels...LOL! 

Oh, and the ginseng was all over as well.


----------



## hawglips (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!

That is some beautiful country!


----------



## TexasII (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## fredw (Apr 26, 2011)

What a trip!  Congratulations to both of you.

David, how many states left?


----------



## boparks (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations David

The photos are great and tell alot of the story.

Camp looks comfortable too.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

fredw said:


> What a trip!  Congratulations to both of you.
> 
> David, how many states left?



Fred, 

I got 20 states left to go! Seems like a large feat, but I did 8 states in one turkey season back in 2007. Hopefully, I can get away and hunt late season in WY and MT.


----------



## fredw (Apr 26, 2011)

gobble157 said:


> Fred,
> 
> I got 20 states left to go! Seems like a large feat, but I did 8 states in one turkey season back in 2007. Hopefully, I can get away and hunt late season in WY and MT.



That's just cool!  I can't even begin to imagine what kind of dedication and preserverance such a feat requires.  My hat is off to you.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

fredw said:


> That's just cool!  I can't even begin to imagine what kind of dedication and preserverance such a feat requires.  My hat is off to you.



Fred,

I almost gave up in NM. My best bud Nick can attest to that statement. Walking 15+ miles up and down mountains in the midst of the driest its been in a long while can definitely make a man want to throw in the towel. I kept pushing and made one last effort to kill my NM bird. As my daddy once taught me during my fishing days..."just make one last cast and we'll move to another spot." We'll I made one last cast before heading home and I killed my NM bird. I've had a blessed year and am proud to steadily knock off some tough states in 2011. Wish you the best bud and God bless!


----------



## boparks (Apr 26, 2011)

gobble157 said:


> Fred,
> 
> I almost gave up in NM. My best bud Nick can attest to that statement. Walking 15+ miles up and down mountains in the midst of the driest its been in a long while can definitely make a man want to throw in the towel. I kept pushing and made one last effort to kill my NM bird. As my daddy once taught me during my fishing days..."just make one last cast and we'll move to another spot." We'll I made one last cast before headed home and I killed my NM bird. I've had a blessed year and am proud to steadily knock off some tough states in 2011. Wish you the best bud and God bless!



We walked about 6 miles the first day and 8 the second.
The 3rd we figured a few things out and found birds in an easier place

It's not the miles...it's the climbs and thin air

The first morning we went straight up about 500'  (8500' elevation)........honestly did not think I was going to make it....especially before daylight

I'm down to 189 lbs from 196 before the trip...started the season at 202


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

boparks said:


> We walked about 6 miles the first day and 8 the second.
> The 3rd we figured a few things out and found birds in an easier place
> 
> It's not the miles...it's the climbs and thin air
> ...




Bobby,

I know the feeling! The first morning I was running on adrenalin. I'd hear a bird across a ridge and instantly take off torwards him as fast as I could. Get up there huffing for air and sweating like I've been running 20 miles and at 7200 ft it's pretty darn tough to catch your breath. Not difficult, but takes a little time. I had a blast and will never forget the experience. Lincoln National Forest has birds, but one can't expect to just get out of the truck climb a mountain and get on a longbeard. I walked a long ways before gettting on a few birds. The last day I finally figured out what they were doing. Needless to say, I'll forever remember NM and the great times that were had. Glad you laid the smack down in MT and NM. Where abouts were you hunting in MT? I'm thinking about heading up that way the last week of season in May. Congrats to you bud and great season!

DJ


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome job as always bud!! Great pics to boot!!


----------



## sman (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome pics!!!  Congrats on some beautiful birds!!!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 26, 2011)

gobble157 said:


> Fred,
> 
> I got 20 states left to go! Seems like a large feat, but I did 8 states in one turkey season back in 2007. Hopefully, I can get away and hunt late season in WY and MT.



David are you going to try for WY and MT late this year or next year?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

Way to go David!Keep it up!!


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hawken2222 said:


> David are you going to try for WY and MT late this year or next year?



I'm hoping for this year, but not totally sure I can take another week off. If not this year it will definitely happen the next.


----------



## weekender (Apr 26, 2011)

awesome pics and read, glad you had a successful trip, hanging in there till very last paid off bigtime. CONGRATS


----------



## Woods Savvy (Apr 26, 2011)

congrats awsome read


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Apr 26, 2011)

congrats!! Id love to do something like that!


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 27, 2011)

weekender said:


> awesome pics and read, glad you had a successful trip, hanging in there till very last paid off bigtime. CONGRATS



Yeah, definitely went down in the last minutes in New Mexico. Thank you for all the great comments.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 30, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Way to go David!Keep it up!!



How you been bro!?! I haven't heard much from you lately. Hope all is well and hopefully you still have my number. Give me a shout when you get a chance.

David


----------



## Dupree (Apr 30, 2011)

This thread ain't pic heavy compared to what we will stack up in Washington, Idaho, and Montana next year.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 30, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> This thread ain't pic heavy compared to what we will stack up in Washington, Idaho, and Montana next year.



Amen brother! We'll have tons of pics and stories to show! It will be awesome!


----------

